# Proofs from commerical shoot



## writer45 (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi:

This is the proof for a mailer at the pharmacy where I did my first commerical shoot.  A note:  I had no control over the graphic design or printing.

John


----------



## Atropine (Mar 28, 2008)

Man that graphic designer made a poor job... The typography is a total mess and the drop shadows are in a weird angle. Some photos have a border, one has a fancy frame and the portrait seems poorly extracted. Actually it looks like the guy has used the magic wand and the eraser tool with a way too big brush. I bet that guy still uses expressions like DTP and WYSIWYG...


----------



## craig (Mar 30, 2008)

The photography looks like you just rolled up and took some photos. Do you have others from the shoot?

Love & Bass


----------



## astrostu (Mar 30, 2008)

I agree -- they need to fire the designer.  Horrible fonts, weird shadow angles, the two people are poorly isolated ... I think even I could do a better job.


----------



## GwagDesigns (Apr 17, 2008)

I agree, the first thing that popped out to me was how bad they were cut out in the first shot, on another note, does anyone else find the random assortment of pills? in the plastic jugs, unlabeled, a bit odd looking?


----------



## RyanLilly (Apr 22, 2008)

GwagDesigns said:


> I agree, the first thing that popped out to me was how bad they were cut out in the first shot, on another note, does anyone else find the random assortment of pills? in the plastic jugs, unlabeled, a bit odd looking?



I think those are skittles and Mike 'n Ikes, an what are those 2 jars of eyeballs on the top shelf!


----------



## MarcusM (Apr 22, 2008)

Wow, a great example of what not to do in graphic design. No cohesiveness. The designer really got carried away with the drop-shadows, huh?

The shots look ok. There's some spots that look blown out on the pill (candy?) jars.


----------



## Alpha (Apr 23, 2008)

I just threw up a little in my mouth.


----------



## SrBiscuit (Apr 23, 2008)

i hope the designer is an intern EARLY in his education. as a graphic designer, i agree with all...not good.


----------

